# Welches Gelände kann ich mit meinem Hardtail fahren?



## Deleted 515599 (19. September 2019)

Hey Leute!
Ich habe mir vor einer Woche ein neues Canyon Grand Canyon AL 4.0 aus dem End of Season Sale gekauft und wollte Mal wissen was ich damit alles so fahren kann.
Als MTB Anfänger möchte ich erstmal meine Technik verbessern und natürlich dafür das richtige Gelände fahren
Bin bis jetzt schon ein paar Mal bei mir im Wald eher kleinere Hügel runtergefahren, die allerdings nach meiner Meinung auch schon gut für den Anfang waren
Ich war Anfangs am überlegen mir ein Fully zu kaufen, da ich aber noch nicht volljährig bin, also auch noch kein eigenes Geld verdiene, wollte ich keins, weil die ja deutlich teurer sind. Außerdem ist es als Anfänger sicherlich besser mit einem Hardtail anzufangen.
Wenn ich weiterhin im Wald fahren will und nicht nur auf Feldwegen usw. , sollte ich mir dann eventuell überlegen doch auf ein Fully umzusteigen ? 
Grüße, 
Euer Spark
PS: Hoffe, ich bin hier in der richtigen Kategorie


----------



## nightwolf (19. September 2019)

Hi,

Genau das


realspark000 schrieb:


> (...) Als MTB Anfänger möchte ich erstmal meine Technik verbessern (...)


ist der Witz.

Schau Dir am besten Fahrtechnik-Videos auf Youtube an, da findet sich einiges.

Das Material spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle (auch wenn Dir gern der eine oder andere was anderes erzaehlen wird, speziell wenn er Dir was teures verkaufen will)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlfaxe (19. September 2019)

ist doch super, Technik mit dem Hardtail zu verbessern


----------



## Deleted 515599 (19. September 2019)

Mir geht es ja hauptsächlich darum, wo ich am besten fahren sollte, um meine Technik zu verbessern und wo ich generell damit fahren kann


----------



## cxfahrer (19. September 2019)

Wo du magst. 
Mit der Suntour XCM würde ich aber keine zu großen Sprünge wagen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. September 2019)

Am Anfang ist es wichtig zu fahren, raus zu gehen und Spass zu haben.
Mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze (auch per Hand) und vielleicht fetteren Reifen geht ne Menge ohne gleich ein 29-Mega-Enduro kaufen zu müssen.

Wenn du dann merkst, du willst mehr und dein Konto erlaubt das, dann schaust du weiter.


----------



## Duc851 (19. September 2019)

An der Fahrtechnik feilen


----------



## Deleted 515599 (19. September 2019)

Ich habe das andere Modell vom Grand Canyon AL 4.0 :
https://www.canyon.com/en-de/end-of...mengroesse=XL&dwvar_2274_pv_rahmenfarbe=BK/RD 
Ich habe eine Rockshox XC 30 Gabel


----------



## rhnordpool (19. September 2019)

Du kannst mit jedem Bike alles fahren, mal abgesehen von großen Sprüngen (also Bikepark). Hängt im wesentlichen von 2 Komponenten ab:
a) Deine Fahrtechnikkünste
b) Deine Geschwindigkeit
Gibt natürlich noch einige andere Faktoren wie Reifen, Schaltungsübersetzung, Bremsen, aber im Prinzip ist alles möglich, wenn Du weißt, was Du tust und nicht gleich den Profi raushängen läßt. Also schwing Dich raus aufs Bike, probier aus, was in Deiner Gegend möglich ist. Wenn Du ne Chance hast, nen Fahrtechnikkurs zu machen, nimm sie wahr. Und wenns Dir mal zu steil und/oder zu knifflig wird, steig ab und schieb. Ist keine Schande.


----------



## Deleted 515599 (19. September 2019)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps


----------



## Schnegge (24. September 2019)

Schau mal in den Lokalforen, ob du Leute findest die dich mitnehmen. Ich finde gerade als Anfänger hilft es ungemein, wenn man in einer Gruppe mitfahren kann. Neben Fahrtechniktips lernt man auch direkt ein paar Trails kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erborow (25. September 2019)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> großen Sprüngen (also Bikepark)


bevor du in deutschen bikeparks schnell genug wirst um auch irgendwie weit zu springen, haben dich die bremswellen mit dem hardtail schon lange umgebracht.

Fahr einfach, du wirst schon merken, wo deine grenzen sind...


----------



## aufgehts (25. September 2019)

Als Anfänger ist dein Bike ausreichend...
Viele unterschiedliche trails fahren,
Neue Leute kennen lernen und von denen profitieren bringt dich erstmal weiter.
Nach 2/3 Jahren wirst Du sehen, wo dein künftiger Focus liegt......


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. September 2019)

realspark000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiterhin im Wald fahren will und nicht nur auf Feldwegen usw. , sollte ich mir dann eventuell überlegen doch auf ein Fully umzusteigen ?


Ein Hardtail, auch ein XC, bricht nicht sofort unter der ersten Stufe im Trail zusammen. Entscheidend ist, was du dir zutraust und zusätzlich die Reifenwahl. Ich hatte bei meinem Grand Canyon Nobby Nic/Rocket Ron drauf, bin vorne auf den Minion DHR, hinten auf den Aggressor umgestiegen und hatte ein neues Bike.

Ansonsten was oben schon gesagt wurde, andere Leute finden und fahren. Falls es dir schwer fällt, Anschluss zu finden, du aber trotzdem Trails finden willst, dann empfehle ich Komoot und Trailforks. Da hast du auch direkt eine Einstufung bezüglich Schwierigkeitsgrad. 
Im ersten Jahr hatte ich platt gesagt keinen Bock, irgendwo mitzufahren abseits von Zufallsbegegnungen, dank Komoot war das aber kein Problem. Sicher findet man da je nach Gegend nicht die allergeheiligsten Trails, aber kann ein Anfang sein.


----------



## Adieu (26. September 2019)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Also schwing Dich raus aufs Bike, probier aus, was in Deiner Gegend möglich ist. Wenn Du ne Chance hast, nen Fahrtechnikkurs zu machen, nimm sie wahr. Und wenns Dir mal zu steil und/oder zu knifflig wird, steig ab und schieb. Ist keine Schande.





Schnegge schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Lokalforen, ob du Leute findest die dich mitnehmen. Ich finde gerade als Anfänger hilft es ungemein, wenn man in einer Gruppe mitfahren kann. Neben Fahrtechniktips lernt man auch direkt ein paar Trails kennen.





aufgehts schrieb:


> Als Anfänger ist dein Bike ausreichend...
> Viele unterschiedliche trails fahren,
> Neue Leute kennen lernen und von denen profitieren bringt dich erstmal weiter.
> Nach 2/3 Jahren wirst Du sehen, wo dein künftiger Focus liegt......



Goldige Tipps  

Geh' mit starken Fahrern auf Tour und schau ab. Frag' ob sie in Deinem Tempo vor Dir herfahren. Macht kleine sessions bei Hindernissen, die Dich fordern oder überfordern. Sei bereit an Dir zu arbeiten. Das Bike ist zweitrangig - auch wenn es natürlicherweise in Foren und Magazinen nicht diesen Eindruck macht.



realspark000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiterhin im Wald fahren will und nicht nur auf Feldwegen usw. , sollte ich mir dann eventuell überlegen doch auf ein Fully umzusteigen ?














Nö...

Gewisse Bikes können Dir in gewissen Situationen helfen, aber Du kannst mit einem anderen Bike nicht besser fahren (was nicht bedeutet, dass man mit anderen Bikes gleich fährt). Das Fahrkönnen gibst alleine Du vor. Ich finde Dein Bike perfekt und es dürfte Dir lange Freude und schöne Ausflüge in die Natur bereiten.


----------



## fkopp (26. September 2019)

Ich hab auch mit einem Grand Canyon angefangen und viel auf dem Rad gelernt. Das Bike hat schon in der Werksausstattung so einiges mitgemacht, da gab es zu Beginn für mich keinen Grund, Geld in andere Reifen etc. zu investieren.

Die wichtigsten Tipps wurden ja schon genannt: Einfach fahren, Spaß haben und schauen, was geht. Der limitierende Faktor ist am Anfang weniger das Rad als du selbst. Vor allem, wenn es dir um saubere Technik und nicht Geschwindigkeit gehen sollte.

Hinzufügen würde ich noch: Suche dir kleine Herausforderungen (etwas, das knapp über deiner Komfortzone liegt) und fahre die immer wieder mal ganz bewusst, wobei du dich selbst beobachtest - vielleicht mit dem Handy filmen oder so. So kriegst du ein Gefühl für das Fahrrad und kannst künftig selbst einschätzen, was du damit fahren kannst und wo Reifen, Geometrie und Federung an die Grenzen geraten. Und mach mal ein Fahrtechniktraining bei einem guten Trainer für die Basics, es ist nämlich Gold wert, wenn dir ein erfahrener Trainer Feedback gibt. Wenn dir das zu teuer ist, kauf dir das Buch "Mountainbike: Alles, was du wissen musst" und schaue dir die einschlägigen Technikvideos bei Youtube an, da finden sich auch viele gute Tipps für den Anfang.


----------



## Deleted 504958 (29. September 2019)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (29. September 2019)

Bisschen was geht schon. Der Kollege fährt auch ein Grand Canyon


Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Kwietsch (29. September 2019)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Bisschen was geht schon. Der Kollege...



Immer die Kollegen, die einem zeigen, was man alles nicht kann ;-)
Ok ok, ich dreh noch schnell meine Hausrunde zum trainieren...


----------



## fkopp (30. September 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Immer die Kollegen, die einem zeigen, was man alles nicht kann ;-)


Aber echt jetzt. Weiß jemand, wo der steile Trail aus dem Mitteltrail liegt? Rheinsteig ist klar, aber wo genau?


----------



## RetroRider (30. September 2019)

realspark000 schrieb:


> Ich habe das andere Modell vom Grand Canyon AL 4.0 :
> https://www.canyon.com/en-de/end-of-season-sale/grand-canyon-al-4.0/2274.html?dwvar_2274_pv_rahmengroesse=XL&dwvar_2274_pv_rahmenfarbe=BK/RD
> Ich habe eine Rockshox XC 30 Gabel


Vor 20 Jahren hatten Downhill-Gabeln 30mm Standrohre, 100mm Federweg und 2kg Gewicht. Ist also quasi ne DH-Gabel. 

Die Frage lässt sich nicht beantworten. Der Eine schrottet das Bike beim Rumrollen auf'm Radweg. Beim Nächsten überlebt es jeden Bikepark-Besuch. An Geländearten geht Vieles, wenn man's kann.
Erst mal Alles einstellen. (Sattel, Lenker- und Hebelwinkel, etc.)
Dann soviel fahren wie möglich um überhaupt erst mal ein Gefühl für Positionierung auf dem Bike, Lastverteilung, Massenträgheit (Bremsen) usw. zu bekommen.
Dann würde ich Gleichgewicht üben. (Trackstand)
Je steiler die Abfahrten oder je höher die Hindernisse werden, um so mehr kann man über eine absenkbare Stütze nachdenken.


----------



## mtbjj (4. Oktober 2019)

fang einfach mit kleinen Hindernissen und geringer Geschwindigkeit an. Z.B. Randstein hoch und runter. Ich finde man merkt schon recht gut, wenn das Rad leidet. Am Anfang krachst Du vermutlich beim Hochfahren mit dem Hinterrad in den Randstein. Das fühlt sich ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit nicht gesund an. Dann lernst Du, wie du das Hinterrad etwas lupfst, damit es nicht so hart einschlägt. schon kannst du viel schneller hochfahren. Mit den Erfahrungen kannst Du recht schnell abschätzen, was das Rad aushält.


----------



## lordad (17. Oktober 2019)

Da ich ein Spezi Crave 29 HT und ein Giant Reign Enduro (tubeless MMarry vorne + hinten MichelinEnduro reifen) fahre , kann ich dir zumindest schonmal zu den Unterschieden HT, Fully was sagen.

Der Hauptunterschied ist einfach , dass das Reign sooooo viele Fehler verzeiht.
Du kannst quasi fast alles falsch machen und wirst meistens trotzdem nicht stürzen. (Man merkt aber ja , dass dies nun alles andere als gut war , was man zammgefahren hat und einen lediglich das Rad gerettet hat)

Man kann mit nem HT genau dasselbe fahren wie mit nem Enduro, sofern man eine saubere Linie trifft und die großen Sprünge auslässt.
Der große Unterschied ist , dass Fehler härter bestraft werden , weil es entweder dich hinfetzt oder am Bike was kaputt geht.

Jetzt wird oft behauptet am HT lernt man besser , weil es weniger Fehler verzeiht . 
Das sehe ich aber eher genau andersrum.
Man lernt besser am Fully , wenn man Fehler machen kann, ohne dass man gleich ne Schelle bekommt .
 Weil man sich dann einfach viel mehr traut lernt man im Endeffekt auch mehr ! 


Was ich am Enduro schon Sprünge vermasselt habe, Linien falsch getroffen , dachte ich rutsche weg ... voll gegen Sachen gefahren (Baumstamm quergelegt von MTB hassern nach ner Kurve) und das Rad liegt einfach so Endstief , lang und stabil in der Spur während die 160mm Federweg der Pike und des Dämpfers alles schlucken.

Nachteil ist halt , dass es Berghoch nicht so schön geht 

Fahrtechnik Kurse bringen dir sicher den schnellsten Fortschritt
Da kannst du youtube imo eher vergessen, bis man da mal was lernt....

Hab z.B. ewig versucht nen Bunny Hop mit Youtube zu lernen.... wurde nie was, da die Videos hier imo einfach suboptimal sind und zwar von allen..... die Videoersteller machen oft unterbewusst viele Sachen richtig , die ihnen nach Jahren gar nichtmehr bewusst sind dass man dies nicht automatisch richtig macht.
Dann in der ersten Stunde Fahrtechnik Training 20minuten unter 1on1 Anleitung und seitdem kein Thema...

Is aber nur meine Erfahrung , vielleicht schaffen es andere gut mit youtube...
Im MTB Bereich finde ich da viele Videos so naja...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Oktober 2019)

lordad schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt wird oft behauptet am HT lernt man besser , weil es weniger Fehler verzeiht .
> Das sehe ich aber eher genau andersrum.
> Man lernt besser am Fully , wenn man Fehler machen kann, ohne dass man gleich ne Schelle bekommt .
> Weil man sich dann einfach viel mehr traut lernt man im Endeffekt auch mehr !


Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Mit dem fully geht es irgendwie und man bekommt die chance, den bewegungsablauf zu verbessern. Beim hardtail bekommt man im zweifelsfall eine blockade. Das dauert dann. Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass ich nach dem lernen mit dem fully fast alles auch mit dem hardtail zustande bringe.


> Hab z.B. ewig versucht nen Bunny Hop mit Youtube zu lernen.... wurde nie was, da die Videos hier imo einfach suboptimal sind und zwar von allen..... die Videoersteller machen oft unterbewusst viele Sachen richtig , die ihnen nach Jahren gar nichtmehr bewusst sind dass man dies nicht automatisch richtig macht.


Meine selbstbeobachtung sagt mir, dass man gut beherrschte abläufe nicht mehr richtig beschreiben kann. Man weiß nicht, was genau man tut. Übt man zu zweit, kann der, der gerade einen fortschritt gemacht hat, sehr genau sagen, was er tun wollte. Der aussenstehende kann sagen, was er gesehen hat. Das kann in der kombination sehr hilfreich sein.
Am ende ist es der unterschied zwischen können und lehren. Könner sind eher keine guten lehrer. Gute lehrer können nicht alles, sehen aber sehr gut und können gut mitteilen, worum es geht. Also ab in den fahrtechnikkurs.


----------



## lordad (18. Oktober 2019)

Mache ich genauso:

Wenn ich einen etwas schwereren Trail sehe übe ich ihn erst auf dem Enduro , und taste mich da ran bis es ordentlich flowed.
Danach kann ich dann den Trail auch auf dem Hardtail halbwegs gut fahren.

Und auch beim 2 Part stimme ich 100% zu.

Vielen die es gut können fallen die Sachen die man falsch machen kann erst ein , wenn man sie an nem Anfänger sieht.
Wenn sie von selbst aus erzählen , wie es halt in den Youtube Videos der Fall ist vergessen sie oft viele Sachen , einfach weil sie die unterbewusst richtig machen und nicht mehr drüber nachdenken


----------



## Sespri (27. Oktober 2019)

lordad schrieb:


> Jetzt wird oft behauptet am HT lernt man besser , weil es weniger Fehler verzeiht .
> Das sehe ich aber eher genau andersrum.
> Man lernt besser am Fully , wenn man Fehler machen kann, ohne dass man gleich ne Schelle bekommt .
> Weil man sich dann einfach viel mehr traut lernt man im Endeffekt auch mehr !



Endlich jemand, der mal weg vom Mainstream argumentiert, der da wäre "Am Anfang nur HT, ja keine Klickies, lern erstmal den Bunny Hop, später kannst immer noch dein Ultra Hightech blabla Bike kaufen etc. etc..."

Gut, das Super Hightech Gerät muss schon nicht zwingend sein. Wer weiss, ob die Lust an Fahrradfahren nicht wieder verschwindet und das teure Teil vegetiert dann ungenutzt im Keller rum. Aber sonst? Ich wüsste nicht warum es unbedingt das Gerumpel und einen altmodischen 60cm Lenker braucht um ein guter Fahrer zu werden. Und das sage ich, der bisher etwa 90% seines Bikerlebens auf HT verbracht hat und weiterhin HT fährt.


----------

